# WHAT TO DO and WHEN



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a proposition or proposal to make to the long time ExPat residents living in the Philippines and the Philippine Forum "Knights in Shining Armor" that save the day when all of us newbies ask tons of questions.

I have been scratching away at my "LIST" of things to do, one item at a time, as they pop up in my mind or I read a forum thread and a thought comes up and I ask another question to be answered.

The problem is that as I am finalizing many items as I prepare to move to the Philippines, my mind becomes a little fuzzy on the issues I have already solved or I cant find the original thread discussing this item...

Is it possible to have someone, (a separate list for each country...USA, Australia, etc.), to make a list of all the items we newbies need to take care of and in what order should they be tackled in order of priority or importance?

I am a disabled Vietnam Veteran and I also draw a Social Security disability check and I know I need to let them know when I change my address and I am officially residing outside the US borders. So, I need to go to the VA in Pasay and the Social Security office and set up a bank account to transfer funds to the Philippines but before I can do that I need an immigration card and I need to find some way of forwarding my mail there and I need to keep up with my Visa until I am married and then I need all my documents so I can get married because it is nearly impossible to get these documents after I have moved and...and...and...Whew...Im tired already and I just got started!

Anyway, you guys know first hand what it takes because you have all been through it but for us just beginning, we can figure it all out...eventually...but wouldn't it be nice if there was just an official list of do this and that and don't forget this one...(?)

Any suggestions?

I want to have an enjoyable transition...relax and enjoy my later years and trying to remember everything I need to do and where I need to go and which items I need to do first or last or you need this but not that is really confusing my overwhelmed mind...hahaha...

For me...I am coming from the US but I know I have seen similar questions pop up for those in the UK or Australia.

I am making my permanent move this fall and I should be in the Philippines in either late November or early December. What all do I need to make sure I have done before I arrive in country and what do I need to do immediately after I arrive and what items can wait for a while before I need to tackle those items? And where do I find all of this information again if I need to refresh my mind?

A list would certainly be awesome if it can be assembled...just a thought and so much appreciation would be had if this list should materialize.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

A perfect example is that, (and no offense to those who assisted with this), I have four different lists of items that I need if I plan on getting married to a Filipina after I arrive. What is the truth? What do I really need to have? What will the Philippine Government require me to produce so that I can marry my soul mate? It seems that there should be an official list of necessary items and documents.

One list tells me I need a full police background check just to get married and another list says this is not necessary and will not be needed...one list says I will need to become a resident before I can get married and the other lists say no, not true...I am so confused.

All I want to do is move to the Philippines, be able to access my financial resources after I am there and get married to the girl of my dreams and live happily ever after...easy right? And occasionally get official mail if my US bank, VA or the Social Security offices need to reach me...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*An Easy Move*



Cebu Citizen said:


> A perfect example is that, (and no offense to those who assisted with this), I have four different lists of items that I need if I plan on getting married to a Filipina after I arrive. What is the truth? What do I really need to have? What will the Philippine Government require me to produce so that I can marry my soul mate? It seems that there should be an official list of necessary items and documents.
> 
> One list tells me I need a full police background check just to get married and another list says this is not necessary and will not be needed...one list says I will need to become a resident before I can get married and the other lists say no, not true...I am so confused.
> 
> All I want to do is move to the Philippines, be able to access my financial resources after I am there and get married to the girl of my dreams and live happily ever after...easy right? And occasionally get official mail if my US bank, VA or the Social Security offices need to reach me...


Others may have thoughts and ideas on this subject as well. 

When making a move for example, cross country in the US, there are endless resources for ideas, information, and even costs. While good and helpful, moving is still difficult and filled with unexpected surprises.

Moving here or to any foreign country, the problems and issues still exist but are magnified thousands of times.

While having a database or thread here with lists of answers is I think a good idea; I also think it would be more of a hindrance than a help. The main reason as I see it, is that policies, prices, and most especially laws and requirements are constantly changing. What is current today or last week may be changed and no longer apply tomorrow.

Short of plowing through threads here or contacting a persons respective embassy for info, the only other way would be to hire a qualified immigration attorney or service. Even then, results may be questionable.

Best solution to these and other issues is to make an advance trip and stay here a full month or so. There really is no easy, painless, or simple way that I know of ...


Jet


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Marriage in the Philippines*



Cebu Citizen said:


> A perfect example is that, (and no offense to those who assisted with this), I have four different lists of items that I need if I plan on getting married to a Filipina after I arrive. What is the truth? What do I really need to have? What will the Philippine Government require me to produce so that I can marry my soul mate? It seems that there should be an official list of necessary items and documents.
> 
> One list tells me I need a full police background check just to get married and another list says this is not necessary and will not be needed...one list says I will need to become a resident before I can get married and the other lists say no, not true...I am so confused.
> 
> All I want to do is move to the Philippines, be able to access my financial resources after I am there and get married to the girl of my dreams and live happily ever after...easy right? And occasionally get official mail if my US bank, VA or the Social Security offices need to reach me...


Hello Cebu Citizen,

There is absolutely nothing wrong with you marrying a Filipina after you arrive, getting Permanent Residency takes time as you are on probation for 1 year. During this time you renew your stay every 59 days until you have completed your interview with the PBI. They will ask you what your pension amount will be. No you can marry before becoming a permanent resident because your wife will have to petition you at the PBI to gain it. The first thing you need to do, after arriving, is go to the US Embassy and obtain an affidavit that you are free and clear to wed, then you go to a Marriage License Bureau. There are a lot of marriage scam artists out there so you never go outside of the Marriage License Bureau. You spend a lot of money for nothing, a fake marriage, etc. Once you have gone through all of the application paperwork and the Marriage Seminar that is put on by the Marriage Bureau, then it is a matter of time and you will have your marriage license/marriage contract. You have 4 months to use it or you have to start all over again.

As far as banks, the US Embassy Citizen's Services and Social Security Administration has all the necessary forms where you can set up a bank account with one of their approved banks. If you are here less than 6 months you have to have a notarized original of a police report on your status from your home town. After 6 months you need FBI clearance as well. This is new to do it and not like it was 5 years ago when I started the process to gain permanent residency. You will need to inform your bank in the US that you have changed your address. Hopefully they will send statements to you. You should also, depending on the bank, be able to set up an online funds transferal setup where you can send money from your US account to your Philippine bank account. You will need to discuss this with your bank that you set your account up here. 

You will need 3 originals of your birth certificate, just to get married, I would suggest that you get 12 originals for other things you may need to have these for. The most important thing is that you take things one day and one step at a time, go slow and don't rush things. The Philippines is different from the USA and you can't always get what you want when you want it, you have to wait. An old saying that has been around here for a very long time...'If you want something fast, hurry up and wait.'

Good luck,


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

JimnNila143...First of all, thank you so much for your response...it is greatly appreciated...however; I am slightly confused...(sorry)...but in the second paragraph you start off by discussing banks, the US Embassy Citizen's Service and the Social Security Administration...then in the very next sentence of the same paragraph it says that if I am here for less than six months I need a notarized copy of a police report from my home town...is this needed just to open a bank account in the Philippines? I have never heard that before...or did we jump to another topic without knowing it? Is this only for permanent residency or for the bank account...the wording is not clear...which brings me back to my original thread comment, (no offense meant about the structure of the paragraph in question), but it is slightly confusing what is being discussed and when topics are being changed and that makes things very fuzzy for all of us newbies trying to decipher up from down or right from wrong.

We are not all English majors in college and most certainly myself included...my comments are not always clear...but I was always under the impression that if a topic changes, you start a new paragraph...so if this next sentence is in the same paragraph, I am thinking I will need the police report and or the FBI report just to get a bank account in the Philippines...which seems excessive. So I am only asking for clarity.

If it is simply a paragraph structuring issue, (and we are all guilty at one time or another), my apologies for misunderstanding your comment...my comment was not meant to criticize but only to clarify and I do greatly appreciate your reply.

My apologies once again about all of this but I am only trying to be exactly clear what needs to be done and why and when and how and all of that other stuff...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*What to Do and When*



Cebu Citizen said:


> JimnNila143...First of all, thank you so much for your response...it is greatly appreciated...however; I am slightly confused...(sorry)...but in the second paragraph you start off by discussing banks, the US Embassy Citizen's Service and the Social Security Administration...then in the very next sentence of the same paragraph it says that if I am here for less than six months I need a notarized copy of a police report from my home town...is this needed just to open a bank account in the Philippines? I have never heard that before...or did we jump to another topic without knowing it? Is this only for permanent residency or for the bank account...the wording is not clear...which brings me back to my original thread comment, (no offense meant about the structure of the paragraph in question), but it is slightly confusing what is being discussed and when topics are being changed and that makes things very fuzzy for all of us newbies trying to decipher up from down or right from wrong.
> 
> We are not all English majors in college and most certainly myself included...my comments are not always clear...but I was always under the impression that if a topic changes, you start a new paragraph...so if this next sentence is in the same paragraph, I am thinking I will need the police report and or the FBI report just to get a bank account in the Philippines...which seems excessive. So I am only asking for clarity.
> 
> ...


If you are trying to obtain an ACR card you do have to be in the process of becoming a permanent resident, this is after getting married. One of the new rules that the PBI has is if you are applying for this card, and if you are here less than 6 months, the PBI requires a police report from your home town in Tennessee showing you have no criminal record. If you are here over six months, while trying to obtain this card you also are required to have an FBI report showing you have no criminal record. The bottom line here is that as long as you have never committed a felony, you are OK. This police report or FBI report is not needed to open an account here, especially a US dollar account, but to open a peso account, you have to have an ACR card and no police or FBI report is needed. Now here is another thing that you need to consider while we are on the subject. Should you become physically or mentally disabled in such a way that you cannot handle your own affairs, your wife, after you get your ACR card, would be permitted, by certain banks, to have Power of Attorney in your behalf, to withdraw funds in your name from your account, however, you HAVE to be present when this is done and there are no exceptions to this rule. The only thing that you also have to remember is, while she may have Power of Attorney status, if something happened to her, you would have to reverse everything so you can regain full control of your account. The US Embassy can help you with this. 

I was hospitalized one time and couldn't go to the bank to make a withdrawal and my wife was given hell from the bank about it when I needed the money to pay for the hospital expenses. This is why she has Power of Attorney in my behalf. I still have to be present with her anytime there is a withdrawal on my account. We do have an ATM account at another bank but that is only used for savings. I hope that you and your future bride have complete and utter trust in each other. This is so very important.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> If you are trying to obtain an ACR card you do have to be in the process of becoming a permanent resident, this is after getting married. One of the new rules that the PBI has is if you are applying for this card, and if you are here less than 6 months, the PBI requires a police report from your home town in Tennessee showing you have no criminal record. If you are here over six months, while trying to obtain this card you also are required to have an FBI report showing you have no criminal record. The bottom line here is that as long as you have never committed a felony, you are OK. This police report or FBI report is not needed to open an account here, especially a US dollar account, but to open a peso account, you have to have an ACR card and no police or FBI report is needed. Now here is another thing that you need to consider while we are on the subject. Should you become physically or mentally disabled in such a way that you cannot handle your own affairs, your wife, after you get your ACR card, would be permitted, by certain banks, to have Power of Attorney in your behalf, to withdraw funds in your name from your account, however, you HAVE to be present when this is done and there are no exceptions to this rule. The only thing that you also have to remember is, while she may have Power of Attorney status, if something happened to her, you would have to reverse everything so you can regain full control of your account. The US Embassy can help you with this.
> 
> I was hospitalized one time and couldn't go to the bank to make a withdrawal and my wife was given hell from the bank about it when I needed the money to pay for the hospital expenses. This is why she has Power of Attorney in my behalf. I still have to be present with her anytime there is a withdrawal on my account. We do have an ATM account at another bank but that is only used for savings. I hope that you and your future bride have complete and utter trust in each other. This is so very important.


Great post Jim and thanks. I did learn one thing that is contrary. If one becomes or is disabled to the point that going to the bank is not likely to ever be possible; the US govt (through) the embassy is able to waive the rule of the spouse not having access to the SS account here. 
It is set up to be a Social Security *PAYEE* bank account. In this case and for it to be approved, there has to be supportive, documented, medical history/records and the US embassy will send a worker to the persons home/hospital to verify the information before it can be done---but it is possible.
Just hope none of us are ever in such bad shape as to need it...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Banking if disabled*



Jet Lag said:


> Great post Jim and thanks. I did learn one thing that is contrary. If one becomes or is disabled to the point that going to the bank is not likely to ever be possible; the US govt (through) the embassy is able to waive the rule of the spouse not having access to the SS account here.
> It is set up to be a Social Security *PAYEE* bank account. In this case and for it to be approved, there has to be supportive, documented, medical history/records and the US embassy will send a worker to the persons home/hospital to verify the information before it can be done---but it is possible.
> Just hope none of us are ever in such bad shape as to need it...


Thanks for your comments here. You are correct here, I have a friend, US Nave Retired, who had a stroke 1 1/2 months ago. He and his wife and 2 kids were planning to move to Bicol and were in the process of getting ready to move when the stroke hit him. His left side is paralyzed. The move is, of course, out of the question. His wife has 'Temporary' Power of Attorney for his pension account, even though it is difficult for him to get around, he has to be present when she withdraws funds at his bank.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> Thanks for your comments here. You are correct here, I have a friend, US Nave Retired, who had a stroke 1 1/2 months ago. He and his wife and 2 kids were planning to move to Bicol and were in the process of getting ready to move when the stroke hit him. His left side is paralyzed. The move is, of course, out of the question. His wife has 'Temporary' Power of Attorney for his pension account, even though it is difficult for him to get around, he has to be present when she withdraws funds at his bank.


That's terrible and sorry to hear about that. Perhaps in time the recovery will be enough that they can make the move.

If here in the Philippines already, I would suggest he or his wife Visit or contact the nearest VFW post to them. Talk to the RAO there and get help making the change to his SS account with the embassy so she can access the funds.

Having a medical issue like that is enough strain and hassle without banking hardships as well.


Jet...


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello....I think you are smart asking questions now and getting advice from those who came before you.
I am from your neck of the woods in North Carolina and moved to Philippines in 2010. 
1. Setup a Virtual Mail Box in the USA to receive ALL your mail....SSD,IRS,Banks. You can access this mail from any computer, forward, save, or delete.
2. Setup 2 bank accounts in Philippines....1 for YOU, and 1 for JOINT. Online Banking is best but be prepared for long waiting to setup accounts in person....this is normal.
3. After arriving here, notify SS in Manila with your personal data and directdeposit bank info. The US embassy will also send you notifications and good info to your email address
4. Very important to bring Certified copies of Birth Cert, Marriage Divorce, Medical. 

I think this is a good start for mail and finances. Good luck.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sir any info you may need on VA and SS let me know. I am 100% disabled vet also drawing SSDI. My disability check is deposited here in PI. SSDI I kept going to the US. Another thing you need to consider is taxes and how it will apply to you.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome information George6020...thanks...

Another quick question for anyone...past discussions have touched on filing FBAR if you have a bank account totally more than 10k at any one point in time...my question is this and I am only asking even though I am already sure of the answer but I was wondering how does this FBAR filing work if you have more than one bank account as George points out here?

Is the FBAR requirement a 10k cap on any one bank account or all of your bank accounts totaled together?


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Awesome information George6020...thanks...
> 
> Another quick question for anyone...past discussions have touched on filing FBAR if you have a bank account totally more than 10k at any one point in time...my question is this and I am only asking even though I am already sure of the answer but I was wondering how does this FBAR filing work if you have more than one bank account as George points out here?
> 
> Is the FBAR requirement a 10k cap on any one bank account or all of your bank accounts totaled together?


Good morning. I just happened to be online when I got your message. Actually, I have partial knowledge of this FBAR. I've been here in the Philippines for 4 years and have always done my own taxes, but this last year I was also confused about some of the new laws. So, I hired a tax preparer online to address my concerns as well as file my Fed and State taxes for me. The question about the $10,000 max in a foreign(Philippine) bank came up too. He informed me that it concerned 10k in 1 account. So, in reality, we can have multiple accounts of LESS than 10k, and we don't need to file. BUT, I'm not 100% sure that this was accurate advice, because both of my banks, BPI and Metrobank, required me to complete a 2-page form requiring them to report the status of my accounts to the IRS. So, if I have 9k in each account, technically I would not have to file FBAR, but if the total of 18k is reported to the IRS, then WHAT HAPPENS? Honestly, I don't have the answer yet, but I will try to fid out.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

George6020 said:


> Good morning. I just happened to be online when I got your message. Actually, I have partial knowledge of this FBAR. I've been here in the Philippines for 4 years and have always done my own taxes, but this last year I was also confused about some of the new laws. So, I hired a tax preparer online to address my concerns as well as file my Fed and State taxes for me. The question about the $10,000 max in a foreign(Philippine) bank came up too. He informed me that it concerned 10k in 1 account. So, in reality, we can have multiple accounts of LESS than 10k, and we don't need to file. BUT, I'm not 100% sure that this was accurate advice, because both of my banks, BPI and Metrobank, required me to complete a 2-page form requiring them to report the status of my accounts to the IRS. So, if I have 9k in each account, technically I would not have to file FBAR, but if the total of 18k is reported to the IRS, then WHAT HAPPENS? Honestly, I don't have the answer yet, but I will try to fid out.


Not sure if it's the same thing but in the states doing multiple transactions less than $10K to avoid reporting is called structuring and is against the law.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

This brings up another good question. Does anyone have a suggestion for a good quality and knowledgeable tax expert that one might hire sort all of these things for a fair fee?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> This brings up another good question. Does anyone have a suggestion for a good quality and knowledgeable tax expert that one might hire sort all of these things for a fair fee?


Although this may sound like an over simplified solution, I used H & R Block back in the town and state where I lived before. Maybe it was just that particular office but they did an exceptionally good job.
Even my last qualifying federal and state tax return I did through them from here in the Philippines and included them sending me the total return on their own company account..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

George6020 said:


> Good morning. I just happened to be online when I got your message. Actually, I have partial knowledge of this FBAR. I've been here in the Philippines for 4 years and have always done my own taxes, but this last year I was also confused about some of the new laws. So, I hired a tax preparer online to address my concerns as well as file my Fed and State taxes for me. *The question about the $10,000 max in a foreign(Philippine) bank came up too. He informed me that it concerned 10k in 1 account. So, in reality, we can have multiple accounts of LESS than 10k, and we don't need to file.* BUT, I'm not 100% sure that this was accurate advice, because both of my banks, BPI and Metrobank, required me to complete a 2-page form requiring them to report the status of my accounts to the IRS. So, if I have 9k in each account, technically I would not have to file FBAR, but if the total of 18k is reported to the IRS, then WHAT HAPPENS? Honestly, I don't have the answer yet, but I will try to fid out.


George this is not correct. It's $10,000 combined across all foreign accounts. So even if you had several accounts in mulitiple countries outside of the U.S. you would be required to file the FBAR if the cumulative total is $10,000 or more. Look at note 2 under "Who must file an FBAR" Report of Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts (FBAR)


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

jon1 said:


> George this is not correct. It's $10,000 combined across all foreign accounts. So even if you had several accounts in mulitiple countries outside of the U.S. you would be required to file the FBAR if the cumulative total is $10,000 or more. Look at note 2 under "Who must file an FBAR" Report of Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts (FBAR)


Jon1, thanks for clearing that up..............I suspected the same. Not sure why my tax preparer suggested that ALL foreign account might not have to be combined. But since my 2 banks, BPI and Metrobank required I complete a form, specially made for submitting to the IRS, it should be obvious. Thanks again.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

So, if I have an account for my living expenses just in the name of my wife, does that count towards the FBAR filing requirements? The account is not in my name but we would be legally married.

Then again perhaps I am making too much about reading this stuff about FBAR. Maybe its not that bad...I haven't heard anyone say what the results are "if" we do have a balance over 10k.

Do we pay taxes on it? If so how bad is it? Etc...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If your wife is Filipino and not a dual citizen, then she would be exempt from FBAR reporting. If married in the Philippines, ALL finances are shared assets. Hell, I just read to legally sell a vehicle you must have your spouse's consent since it is a joint asset.

Most people (including me) do not want visibility with the IRS for any reason. FBAR is the first step along with reporting requirements about your finances. For Expats in Europe, often they are required to hire a CPA just to do their taxes. Some have given up their citizenship as a result.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> So, if I have an account for my living expenses just in the name of my wife, does that count towards the FBAR filing requirements? The account is not in my name but we would be legally married.
> 
> Then again perhaps I am making too much about reading this stuff about FBAR. Maybe its not that bad...I haven't heard anyone say what the results are "if" we do have a balance over 10k.
> 
> Do we pay taxes on it? If so how bad is it? Etc...


My wife and I do that exact thing living here in the islands. There is no tax or tax accountability on an account in your wife's name as long as you are not a signer on that account...

Jet Lag..


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Perfect...thanks Jet Lag...just the answer I was hoping for. You advice, suggestions and information is invaluable!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> A perfect example is that, (and no offense to those who assisted with this), I have four different lists of items that I need if I plan on getting married to a Filipina after I arrive. What is the truth? What do I really need to have? What will the Philippine Government require me to produce so that I can marry my soul mate? It seems that there should be an official list of necessary items and documents.
> 
> One list tells me I need a full police background check just to get married and another list says this is not necessary and will not be needed...one list says I will need to become a resident before I can get married and the other lists say no, not true...I am so confused.
> 
> All I want to do is move to the Philippines, be able to access my financial resources after I am there and get married to the girl of my dreams and live happily ever after...easy right? And occasionally get official mail if my US bank, VA or the Social Security offices need to reach me...


Below is the Philippine Controlling Consulate for TN

Embassy of the Philippines - Home

Chicago has all the forms and procedures needed below, downloadable:

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf

Whats missing is... if you have been divorced, get original certified copies before leaving the US, make sure your lady here has never been married, another hurdle and nightmare and costly, there's no such thing as divorce but there is a divorce at a very high cost, I've heard from some posts that divorces are not always's granted, checklist on the Chicago Philippine Consulate is spot on and so are the documents, it can go smoothly if you have all that is required if not... Oh boy, what a hassle.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Below is the Philippine Controlling Consulate for TN
> 
> Embassy of the Philippines - Home
> 
> ...


Exactly right. The divorce thingy here is actually an annulment. Extremely expensive and can take several years. Simply put, if the one you want to marry is married, forget it and move on.

Cebu, in your post you were saying there should be an actual list of requirements for marriage etc. Everyone here would agree with that "should be" on that and most everything else in life here.

It is important to remember that as nice as it is here, this is still a foreign country. One that is backwards in most every possible way. It is not reasonable to expect that an underdeveloped, 3rd world country is going to be anything like back home in the States or most anywhere else for that matter. It will NEVER happen.

If you think getting complete and reliable information is frustrating now,,,, just wait till you try living here. Life here is a whole new adventure in misinformation and things that do not work in every direction.

I have a close friend that works for American Airlines in Dallas. He travels the world constantly and is married to a Filipina. He told me on more than one occasion that things are so different and mixed up here that it is the ONLY place he has ever been that it almost seems that even the clocks run backwards!

So if you do move here you are in for the shock of a lifetime with a long term adjustment period. Try to make very-very sure you really want to live here before making a move. Don't judge a book by it's cover. If you do move; be sure to leave yourself a financial way out if you later decide to vacate..


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag...thanks for the great info and yes...I am sure about living in the Philippines and I am fully prepared for the "backwards" and "slow" processes.

Once I am married and can live there without having to constantly renew or extend my stay, I can handle the Philippines. My outlook on life and my altitude are well suited for it.

My only concern was to get married resident alien status so I could sit back, relax and mesh my time clock with the Philippines. I will have no hurries after I am married and legally living there.

I got some real first hand experience when my company was trying to help all the people from Ormoc to Tacloban after Yolanda...

We went in with money and resources and volunteer help...guns blazing...and we quickly found out that things would progress quite slowly no matter what we did or how well we prepared.


----------

